# Green Card



## saddened (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi, I have a question from a Canadian, she is married to a American Citizen, both live in Canada, 22 years ago her and her husband had considered moving to the US and where going to move there and live with his parents. So she did all the paper work to get Green Card and SSN and used his parents address as the place they would live, they decided not to move after all but she still has the green card and ssn. She is now concerned about filing US returns, but has never worked or lived there. She has read that since she did not move there the card and status is considered abandoned since it has been over 22 years ago.. is this true?? She would like to know if she has any obligations to the US?

Any info I could give her would be appreciated.. Thank you!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I believe her Green Card status will long have been abandoned and she will have no obligations, tax wise, to the USA.


----------



## saddened (Dec 16, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I believe her Green Card status will long have been abandoned and she will have no obligations, tax wise, to the USA.


Thank you! That is what she thought!


----------

